

Over 40. Technically qualified. Not in management. Now what? - sancheti
http://blog.taskit.io/

======
area51org
This is interesting, although I know of startups where the median age is well
over 40 (believe it or not!). This is kinda linkbaity, although it's a
worthwhile topic.

What do you gain over the years that makes you worth the money, despite the
fact that you may have family obligations and (supposedly) are less open to
new ideas?

~~~
sancheti
True. All three founders at TaskIT are over 40. In fact, one is over 50. But
that is still not the normal path for technologists.

